
So long, Stack Overflow - sklivvz1971
https://sklivvz.com/posts/so-long-stack-overflow
======
Animats
Oh, from the title I thought Stack Overflow was shutting down.

~~~
TuringNYC
Of all the _major operational risks_ our startup faces, that would basically
be at the absolute top of the list. I suspect we'd have to double headcount if
SO shut down! SO should be considered a national utility/treasure like DTCC,
etc.

~~~
CM30
Not just your startup. A large part of the tech industry would collectively
panic if Stack Overflow shut down and all those answers vanished from Google.
Developer productivity would likely be cut in half (or more) that day!

~~~
Omnius
Lull in productivity, bad developers would suddenly stick out and either learn
to "learn" or be replaced and productivity/quality would improve. It's all
prospective :)

------
dsschnau
That's a nice story arc. Thanks for your help building Stack Overflow. It's
helped me manymanymany times as a programmer :)

Best of luck on your future endeavors!

------
sah2ed
Good luck on your future endeavors.

But I can't shake off the feeling that the company hired too fast and decided
to let go of a few folks to avoid raising more funding. Of course as you said,
the whole thing was amicable.

~~~
sklivvz1971
Nah, don't overthink this.

